# 135lb's looking to gain weight



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

I'm tired of being slim and losing weight whenever I miss a meal. I was hoping you guys could help me get a rough diet plan that will allow me to reach my goal of around 160-170lb's as soon as possible. I'm sure other guys on here have been in a similar situation (Skinny wrists, miniscule muscle gains) but have gone on to carve out great bodies - and I would like you to help 

Here's my stats:

Weight: 135lb's

Height: 5ft 9

Waist: 30"

Neck: 14.5"

Age: 17

I train 3 days a week (Compound excercises) and have gained some muscle - but still look skinny when dressed. Heres what I've been eating this week:

Breakfast - Chicken breast & 100g Basmati Rice & Banana

Lunch (1.00) - 4 slices of wholemeal bread, 4 slices of processed chicken breast, 1 apple (I'm in school here so can't take loads in)

Meal 3 (3.30) - chicken breast & 75g wholewheat pasta & peanut butter

Tea Chicken breast & approximatly 250g new potatoes & brocolli

Pre bed - 2 slices of wholemeal bread & 1 chicken breast

I know its not enough .... do you think i should try and get around 3500 calories a day?


----------



## Pete122 (May 17, 2010)

tom .p. said:


> I'm tired of being slim and losing weight whenever I miss a meal. I was hoping you guys could help me get a rough diet plan that will allow me to reach my goal of around 160-170lb's as soon as possible. I'm sure other guys on here have been in a similar situation (Skinny wrists, miniscule muscle gains) but have gone on to carve out great bodies - and I would like you to help
> 
> Here's my stats:
> 
> ...


I'm only a year older than you buddy and I make sure I hit 4000 atleast a day so yes definately try and eat 3500 a day. Peanut butter before bed is always a great thing. Taking protein shakes or not ? When I was in school I would always take in 2 shakers with me (1 at 11ish then 1 at 2/3ish)


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

You're way too low in fats. Add some shakes with extra virgin olive oil in. Substitute some of that chicken for whole eggs.

If you want to gain weight it's fairly simple

Drink 4 pints of full fat milk a day (Preferably unhomogenised gold top)

Eat 12 Whole Eggs a day

Drink 3 protein shakes a day

Have 1lb of beef a day

Simple carbs post workout

Oats in the morning

Plenty of vegetables

Snack on nuts

Large tub of cottage cheese before bed (Full fat)

Your diet is too low in fat, and too carb focused.


----------



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

Joe - I try not to eat Dairy foods as I ALWAYS have a bad breakout of spots .... can you recomend any more non dairy foods?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

tom .p. said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Joe - I try not to eat Dairy foods as I ALWAYS have a bad breakout of spots .... can you recomend any more non dairy foods?


More eggs, I eat about 18 a day.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

\ said:


> You're way too low in fats. Add some shakes with extra virgin olive oil in. Substitute some of that chicken for whole eggs.
> 
> If you want to gain weight it's fairly simple
> 
> ...


I like this Joe, less emphasis on piling down endless amounts of rice/pasta etc. Just need to try and stomach twelve whole eggs a day lol, only on about give at the moment!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalku


----------



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

How does this look:

Breakfast: Chicken Breast & 75g Wholewheat pasta & banana (Multivit & fish oil)

11.00 - 45g Brown Rice protein powder & Olive oil

1.00 - 4 slices of wholemeal bread & 4 slices of processed chicken & apple

3.30 - Whole eggs & 75g Basmati Rice

*Train*

6.00 - Red Meat & 250g new potatoes & Brocolli

8.30 - Whole Eggs & 2 slices of wholemeal bread & 2 spoons of peanut butter

Should I try for more calories? How do the macro breakdowns look now etc.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

That is a ****e load of carbs. Good luck to you if you can pile that down a day but I'm fairly certain you'll get porkier than you'd probably like to!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom .p. (May 31, 2009)

It's not much more carbs than I have at the moment to be honest and as I have such a rabid metabolism i think I'd need lots of carbs to grow.

Any more opinions?


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

I would say it looks ok mate, IME the amount of carbs dont matter, excess calories make me fatter not excess carbs.

I would stay stick to that for a while and in 2-4 weeks if you havent gained much I would up the calories again, monitor and adjust accordingly

if you find yourself gaining very quickly for a long period of time it may indicate that your cals are too high and your gaining fat, so I would cut back a little bit and monitor and adjust accordingly!


----------



## philjm (Oct 5, 2010)

werid ive got the same height and waist and do the same excercises and can never put on weight but gaining loads of strengh


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

6 meals a day minimum, aim for 8, train hard, you will gain weight no matter what your genetics are.

Last April I was 6ft 1 147lb, now im hovering around the mid 70's.


----------

